# Beer In The Barossa!



## AussieJosh (30/11/09)

Ok so My Girlfriend and i will be going to the Barossa Valley tomorrow to get some wines and have a day out! 
I would love to know of any Micro brewerys in the barossa that are good and i should have a look at! 
Anyone know of any little brew places there that make there own brews and open to the public on a tuesday!? 
Cheers for your help!


----------



## dj1984 (30/11/09)

http://www.barossabrewingcompany.com/company.php

The guy that runs it is great.

the beer is not too bad either.


----------



## Kleiny (30/11/09)

hes ute and the olden day photo look awesome, looks like a great stop for some refreshment.

and hes ales look great i hope they taste as good as they look


----------



## dig (30/11/09)

Darrel Trinne (sp.) is the guy. His beers are on tap at the Greenoch Hotel. Good.

If you're lucky enough to be doing a tasting at Teusner Wines, ask about their beers. They do a very good example of Dr. Smirto's GA among other things. Tell them DiG sent you.


----------



## AussieJosh (1/12/09)

Thanks for your tips guys! We are heading off there now! Ill bring back some goods with me!
Cheers again!
Josh.


----------



## AussieJosh (2/12/09)

Ok So our day out in the Barossa was good but expensive! 
We spent way to much money on wine and port and even a little bit on beer! 
I found the Barossa Brewing Company although it was shut i went to the near by Greenock Creek Tavern, Had a pint there and bought a six pack! 3 of the Wheat store Ale, Very nice! and three of the Victorvill Ale, Yum Yum!  I also got a bottle of the Barossa Bock from the Seppeltsfield Winery.
Dig we could not find Teusner Wines.....Maybe next time?


----------



## blublurag (2/12/09)

Gee Josh, you sound just like me. Last time I was in the Barossa I had a nice Bock at Seppeltsfield and I bought a dozen long necks of Victorville Ale at Greenock.

Cheers.


----------



## fergi (2/12/09)

NEXT TIME YOU ARE GoING TO THE BAROSSA DROP INTO LYNDOCH FINE FOODS"BUTCHER SHOP" AND ASK FOR FERGI. we make all our own smallgoods, two large mettwurst for 20 dollars, best metty in SA winner.
cheers

fergi


----------



## Jazman (3/12/09)

do u make a good wiess wurst close to the original fergi


----------



## drsmurto (4/12/09)

Jazman said:


> do u make a good wiess wurst close to the original fergi



Yummo!

What about black or white pudding?

Will defintely have to stop in on my next visit to the barossa.


----------

